
Show HN: Interview Insider – Filter companies by interview type - mitrikyl3
https://interviewinsider.io
======
mitrikyl3
Hey HN,

Today I’m launching Interview Insider, a site that shows the coding interview
process at various companies.

I think that coding interviews are unnecessarily stressful and difficult, and
people end up doing badly even though they’re good engineers. And I think that
more transparency will help improve the process.

Here’s the main functionality at the moment:

* Filter companies by interview type * Find out what to expect at your interview * Read interview guides published by transparent companies

It’s a super MVP so I know there’s a bunch of issues, I’d love to get your
thoughts and feedback as I work to improve it.

